# Plumber's Silver Solder - Is It Safe To Use In A Brewery?



## randyrob

Hey Guys,

just thought i'd ask before i went ahead and did it!

i am just about to weld some brass fittings onto my copper cfc and was wondering
if silver solder is a safe move?

Rob.


----------



## alexbrand

Hey!
This is exactly the solder I use for my copper tubes and fittings. I asked a plumber, which one to use and because of the hot and wet milieu he suggested to use silver solder only. It should be more stable than soft solder and not that "toxic".. 

Alex


----------



## mt mellum

silver solder is all i've used in my stills on copper. have built three and have never had a problem at the temps of distilling, doesn't impart any taste/taint. 

go for the high grade stuff from quality plumbing supplies (tradelink/reece), tell the guys what is for and they give you the right percentage.


----------



## domonsura

Absolutely safe. I use in manufacturing the equipment I make.


----------



## blue

Soft solder has lead in it I think, Silver solder has a % of silver. Yellow tip 2%, Brown 15% and Blue 45%
The higher the % the easier it is to weld. A Stick should range from $3 to $7.(R.R.P) 
Just clean the copper with a Scotch Brite pad and away you go. You will need flux for brass thought.

Happy brewing Blue


----------



## HeXa

blue said:


> Soft solder has lead in it I think, Silver solder has a % of silver. Yellow tip 2%, Brown 15% and Blue 45%
> The higher the % the easier it is to weld. A Stick should range from $3 to $7.(R.R.P)



there is some "Silver Solder" that has lead in it as well.... so make sure you get the proper silver solder that is Tin-Silver (ie. lead free)

EDIT: unless a Tin-Silver-Copper alloy is more suitable... I'm not familiar with brazing


----------



## domonsura

HeXa said:


> there is some "Silver Solder" that has lead in it as well.... so make sure you get the proper silver solder that is Tin-Silver (ie. lead free)
> 
> EDIT: unless a Tin-Silver-Copper alloy is more suitable... I'm not familiar with brazing




I've said this before and I'll say it again. Silver plumbers solder sold in Australia DOES NOT have lead in it. They are an alloy of Tin and silver and copper, and do not contain lead or cadmium. 
It's been illegal to sell lead based solder in Australia/NZ for potable water (drinking water) plumbing purposes for years for fairly obvious reasons. Silver solder is sold in (usually) 1.6mm rods, available in several different percentages of silver content

You can still buy _lead_ solder, but it is CALLED lead solder, and is NOT used for anything plumbing because it is not approved by the water board for use on potable water (and has not been for well over a decade). LEAD solder is used for repairing car radiators, and used to be used for soldering up guttering on roofs. lead solder is sold in short sticks about 1/2" round. This type of solder is the basis of all the horror stories we have all heard, and behind people poisoning themselves by attempting to use car radiators to cool the product from _certain_ types of equipment that we don't discuss here. That particular product would dissolve the lead from the solder on the way through, and make anyone consuming the product very sick or dead............

The moral of the story is - buy your solder from a proper plumbing trade outlet, and specify what you are using it for. 
If you try to get cheap on it and buy your solder from bunnings or the local 2 dollar shop, then you get what you pay for, but remember you are trying to make a piece of food grade equipment. Get your gear from the right place in the first place, and tell them what you're using it for. If they give you a blank stare, or can't answer your questions about lead content satisfactorily, it's quite simple. Go somewhere else!

Anyone who doesn't believe me, ring the plumbing association and ask them if they are allowed to use lead based solder on water plumbing anymore, and also ring Tradelink/Plumbtec/Reece or any other master plumber/ trade plumbing supplies outlet and ask them.


----------



## randyrob

Hey Guys,

thanks for taking the time and putting my mind at ease  
the job is now done and i'm just going to have to do a brew now to christen it.

at least i'm not going to die from lead poisoning...


----------

